# Touring bike wanted



## Rhythm Thief (22 Mar 2008)

Ms RT has decided she wants a proper touring bike. Anyone got anything like a Dawes Galaxy suitable for a 5'4" woman? The standover height needs to be around 30" and she'd prefer something in British Racing Green. The more extras (racks, etc.) the better.
Cheers folks.


----------

